# Kernel .31, Intel FB & small systems config [SOLVED]

## audiodef

Does anyone know what the deal is with making Device Drivers -> Graphics -> Support for Framebuffer Devices -> Intel 830M/845G/852GM/865G/915G/945G/945GM/965G/965GM support dependent on General Setup -> Configure standard kernel features (for small systems) in kernel version .31?

This does not work for me. If I have to enable Configure standard kernel features, shit starts blowing up. I just want the Intel framebuffer support. I'm confused by this decision to do things this way.   :Shocked: 

----------

## mikegpitt

There is some discussion of this issue in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-793567.html

Especially take a look at this post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5979461.html#5979461

----------

## audiodef

Thanks! Now that I understand that a little better, I've gotten .31-r3 to work with my Intel video at a high res in all VTs. No need for intel, vesa or uvesafb. 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

